# Got her all back together!



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

Well I tore my 300 down to the frame, and after replacing all the warn/broken parts, and installing the lift and spool I finally got her all back together. now I just gotta get those 27 inch vamp's and pick up a harley pipe!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah those tires look rough! lol


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

Everything looks ruff. lol I'm going to do a little tlc before the vamps go on it though. lol


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

those 300s are beast tho


----------

